# Retrofitting Surround-View and Park Assist?



## jason29252 (Apr 4, 2015)

ZGW initializatoon is the process where the ZGW enables and disables flexray port depending on your configuration. The reason the error shows up is because you have port 3 enabled manually when the car thinks it should be disabled. If your park assistant is working, I would just leave it be. The only way to get rid of that error is to swap in a ZGW 8sk and moving the park assistant to port 07.


----------



## mikekilpatrick (Mar 15, 2015)

*Color Codes for wires*

Does anyone know the Color codes for which wire goes to which Camera? I have everything for the retrofit, but trying to figure out, for example, the white marked camera cable goes to Which Camera?

FR Mirror? FR Fender? FL Mirror? FL Fender?

Thanks


----------



## fabio330ci (Apr 28, 2013)

I had connected parkassit to 0x03 channel and enabled it, Pma is reachable from Rheingold without error but system is in error... ICM and EPS doe snot recevice message from PMA ecu...
i also coded car with 5dp and after start flexray initialization with rheingold and was ok. 
my car is f10 pre-lci, does anyone can help me ?
thanks


----------



## mikekilpatrick (Mar 15, 2015)

I hired Bimmer Tech to supply me the cables and provide the installation instructions. They logged onto my car yesterday actually and did the coding. Car works perfectly now. I could not see what settings he changed, but I did get a "stability system" error before the coding took. 

Also noted once the settings were put into the computer, had to turn off the car, wait 10 minutes and then coding took. Make sure car is on and running when doing the coding. 

Wish I could provide more help. But have not dived into the actually coding of the car myself yet as I was looking for someone that knew how to code to learn the procedures. BadBlack has quite a bit of experience and might be able to point you in the right direction.

If you need install instructions or pointers of what I did during my retrofit I would be happy to provide that to you at least. 

...Mike


----------



## damascus7 (Dec 8, 2013)

Guys I am wondering if Park Assist has side cameras in front bumper or any other sensors than PDC? Or these cameras are only used for Surround View? Main problem is that I am about to buy a car (still not decided) with damaged front bumper and already found a used one with same color but without side cameras. I know there are markers from inside but maybe it's wort finding another used bumper with factory made wholes and side cameras if needed?

This 07'2011 F10 has options:
- S3AG Reversing camera,
- S5AC High-beam assistant,
- S5AD Lane departure warning,
- S5AG Lane change warning,
- S5DP Park Assist,
- S508 Park Distance Control (PDC).

When looking in ETK in front bumper section the side cameras were inactive for this car...

I mean this camera:


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

It's just too much work to do but I say this when I have it and use it all the time because the F01 is a huge car and there is very little room for error between the lines.


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

The camera you see on the pics are only belongs to the 5DL option Surround View. The parking Assistant PMA has no cams at all. The two sensors for the PMA are located in the left and right hand side flashing panels over the front wheels.


----------



## damascus7 (Dec 8, 2013)

So correct me if I'm wrong. I can buy normal bumper which has factory marks for holes like here:








Do a 18mm holes and do something like here just for the PMA sensors:








Of course also all stuff like rubber grommet, connector housing, pin grommets and pins for PMA sensors.


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

You can order any front bumper for your car. The PMA sensor are not mounted there. The PMA sensors are located next to the indicator lights on left/right side.


----------



## damascus7 (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you very much. Now I know what is going on.


----------



## ramez75 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi
I have a 2015 F06 with July 2014 production date US spec. I am very interested in the retrofit. Is that something doable for my car. I do have rear and front pdc, rear camera, all surround view, drive assistant etc....
How do I know what pma I have....also do my current sensors work. What hardwar I need.....can some one share part numbers for the parts

I posted in another thread but don't know if there was any activity 

Any input greatly appreciated 

RB


----------



## ramez75 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi,

So I been doing a lot of searching but not having luck in finding an active thread but I believe using the VIN number for my car on www.realoem.com there are a lot of JBBE3 depending on the options
So if I follow that logic I think I have one of the below since I have a production date of July 2014
For vehicles with
Sun-blind, rear S415A=Yes
and
Park Distance Control (PDC) S508A=Yes
and
Park Assistant S5DPA=No

01 Junction box for electronics 3 1 07/2013 61359312763 ENDED 
01 Junction box for electronics 3 1 07/2013 61359345321 ENDED 
01 Junction box for electronics 3 1 07/2013 61359353418 ENDED 
01 Junction box for electronics 3 1 07/2013 61359361115 ENDED 
01 Junction box for electronics 3 1 07/2013 61359384213 ENDED 
01 Junction box for electronics 3 1 07/2013 61359393666

but I would think I will need one of the below

For vehicles with
Sun-blind, rear S415A=Yes
and
Park Distance Control (PDC) S508A=Yes
and
Park Assistant S5DPA=Yes

01 Junction box for electronics 3 1 07/2013 61359312762 ENDED 
01 Junction box for electronics 3 1 07/2013 61359345320 ENDED 
01 Junction box for electronics 3 1 07/2013 61359353417 ENDED 
01 Junction box for electronics 3 1 07/2013 61359361114 ENDED 
01 Junction box for electronics 3 1 07/2013 61359384212 
01 Junction box for electronics 3 1 07/2013 61359393665

So my question is as follows is what I have limited by software or hardware of both. The reason I am asking is there something using E-sys I can do to my current JBBE3 to activate option S5DPA or its hardware limitation. I am having hard time finding a used JBBE3 of the appropriate part numbers above

My other question is the ZGW module, again per www.realoem.com I think I have on of the below, so how do I know if I have a 4sk or a 8sk and does the 4sk allow for the Park Assist retrofit

For vehicles with
CIC-Zusteuerung S6VAA=No 
01 Central gateway module 1 07/2012 61359291449 ENDED 
01 Central gateway module 1 07/2012 61359299591 ENDED 
01 Central gateway module 1 07/2012 61359321878 ENDED 
01 Central gateway module 1 07/2012 61359340521 ENDED 
01 Central gateway module 1 07/2012 61359354755 ENDED 
01 Central gateway module 1 07/2012 61359372743 ENDED 
01 Central gateway module 1 07/2012 61359380322 ENDED 
01 Central gateway module 1 07/2012 61359393659

Any input on this is greatly appreciated. Hopefully this thread is somewhat active


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

jason29252 said:


> ZGW initializatoon is the process where the ZGW enables and disables flexray port depending on your configuration. The reason the error shows up is because you have port 3 enabled manually when the car thinks it should be disabled. If your park assistant is working, I would just leave it be. The only way to get rid of that error is to swap in a ZGW 8sk and moving the park assistant to port 07.


Hi Jason

I retrofitted the Lane Change warning... and activated the ports manually...
Now in ISTA it shows yellow ZGM with the error that the Flexray is not initialized.
When i try to do it with ISTA it shows me an error that ICM is not responding and aborts.

Any clue how to resolve this?


----------



## tappijartsa (Jun 14, 2013)

Doesnt all F10-F11 have electric steering servo? Or does it come with dynamic drive etc?


----------

